# firestone speed cruiser



## zubizareta (Jul 18, 2010)

can anyone give me information on my new bike that i got for fathers day


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 19, 2010)

Built by AMF in the early 60s, it would have had 26 x 1.75 tires originally.


----------



## zubizareta (Jul 19, 2010)

How can i find more info on this bike? I would like to find a head badge for it if anyone has one.


----------

